
Hello World in LLVM - there
http://ecksit.wordpress.com/2011/01/01/hello-world-in-llvm/
======
tlack
I think it would be more interesting and fair if he hand-wrote the assembly
code as well as the LLVM code. Those labels are unnecessarily intimidating and
I'm sure a human could make the code structure much more clear.

~~~
dododo

      $ cat >hello.s <<EOF
      .text
      .globl main
      main:
      	leaq msg, %rdi
      	callq puts
      	ret
    
      .data
      msg:	.asciz "hello world\n"
      
      EOF
      $ as -o hello.o hello.s; cc -o hello hello.o; ./hello
      hello world

------
mfukar
I'd love for this post to be a little more detailed, actually.

